# SOTM June Poll



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Their names are listed first, then one or two of the entrants pictures, then all of their direct links to each complete build from start to finish. Each of the links under the pics are in order from when they were submitted. So you have all of the info available with a quick link.
Thanks,
Reed

1) skarrd - 

















SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. You can do whatever you want including making your own...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. You can do whatever you want including making your own...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. You can do whatever you want including making your own...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. You can do whatever you want including making your own...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. You can do whatever you want including making your own...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. You can do whatever you want including making your own...




www.slingshotforum.com





2) Cass -

























SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol one of the "prettiest" Scorched Earth blades i have ever made,Thanks for looking :) That’s a nice set bro ! You out done yourself...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol one of the "prettiest" Scorched Earth blades i have ever made,Thanks for looking :) That’s a nice set bro ! You out done yourself...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


thats gonna look Good :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


thats gonna look Good :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Don’t know how I missed yours Jason! 😂. Hard to keep up with this thread. Yeah that blue g10 is dang nice dude. Great build. Thanks Ryan man it’s sad not much left of the blue g10 maybe a small frame or scales




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Don’t know how I missed yours Jason! 😂. Hard to keep up with this thread. Yeah that blue g10 is dang nice dude. Great build. Thanks Ryan man it’s sad not much left of the blue g10 maybe a small frame or scales




www.slingshotforum.com






3) Portboy -

























SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol one of the "prettiest" Scorched Earth blades i have ever made,Thanks for looking :) That’s a nice set bro ! You out done yourself...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Little more progress 👍.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


thats gonna look Good :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


thats gonna look Good :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Voting will be pretty hard this month, keep up the awesome work!!!👍😎




www.slingshotforum.com





4) Jcharmin92 -

















SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol one of the "prettiest" Scorched Earth blades i have ever made,Thanks for looking :) That’s a nice set bro ! You out done yourself...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Little more progress 👍.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Little more progress 👍.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Little more progress 👍.




www.slingshotforum.com





5) Mlsling -

















SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


To describe it them in one word.....Comfort. Thanks!




www.slingshotforum.com





6) Ibojoe -

















SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set


Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1. I’m too lazy to go snag a bloodhound pic but that is an absolutely...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well I have say Cass has this one pretty much wrapped up 😁 it’s a sweet set


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang! It comes down to a coin toss,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Dang! It comes down to a coin toss,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Or extra week tacked on and a fly snapper build off hehe


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that and mini starships,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> that and mini starships,,,,,,,


Heck ya that’s an idea


----------

